# Racing wheels for R3



## moldoverb (Mar 15, 2010)

Just got my Cervelo R3. Yeah, I'm in love. Now I'm looking for suggestions on wheels for racing. Something reasonable in price for the performance/weight, given the recent expense!


----------



## JKLEE (Jun 28, 2011)

303s! Cant go wrong...


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

moldoverb said:


> Just got my Cervelo R3. Yeah, I'm in love. Now I'm looking for suggestions on wheels for racing. Something reasonable in price for the performance/weight, given the recent expense!


http://www.rolwheels.com

Amazing wheels for the price. If I recall, the carbon models use ZIPP rims.


----------

